# Timberwolf TPS 35 Pellet Stove Review



## Rugman29 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, new pellet stove owner here and first time pellet user. I am going to give a short review of the Timberwolf TPS 35 pelllet stove that I installed myself earlier this fall.
The stove was a pretty easy install and did it myself in about a day and am planning to use it as the main heat source for my main floor and second floor of my home which would be roughly 1600 sf. I have another heat source that I will use for the basement.

The stove is very basic and has the following features:

-45 pound hopper
-between 8 and 30 hour burn time per 40 pound bag
-38,500 btu max output
-3 heat settings 
-auto igniter
-built in heat exchanger scraper
-thermostat connectivity
-no damper but a blower trim pot on circuit board

The stove seems to heat well but I have nothing to compare it to and we have not had any cold spells to see how it performs. One thing it does not have is an ash pan. The ash just settles in the firebox and must be cleaned out every day or two. Also not having an external damper adjustment may be a disadvantage. When burning different brands of pellets and the combustion air needs to be adjusted, you will need to remove the side cover to gain access to the blower trim pot. Also, the combustion/exhaust blower is a little loud when the heat setting is on hi.

Overall, I think the stove is great for the money I paid for it at my local stove dealer. I am attaching some photos to this post to show what the stove looks like


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice. I was looking forward to some Pics. Love the round burn-pot. Thats the way Quadrafires are designed. I am interested to see pics of the burn-pot with it not burning (of the inside/how many holes/how they are located?). I can post pics of my Quad burn pot to compare. There are a couple other Manufacturers that have round burn pots (Forum member Save$ has one), but they have a lot more holes than a Quad.

Congrats on the stove. Looks very nice.


----------



## Rugman29 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the inside of the stove and the burn pot...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review and the pics. Keep us posted on how it works for you.

And move that curtain.  :coolsmirk:


----------



## moburns (Dec 12, 2012)

Insert version of this stove having issues.  I checked all the wiring and everything looked secure.  With the switch on the front of the stove in the off position if I plug the stove in the convection fan will run for 15 seconds.  After the convection fan stops none of the other buttons do anything.  If I turn the switch to the on position and plug the stove in nothing happens.


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 12, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> And move that curtain.


 
the side and back corner stay almost cool during operation
as long as the curtain cant flap out near the glass it should be fine


----------



## Heatsource (Dec 12, 2012)

We recently installed our first timberwolf pellet insert

will update thread if anything goes wrong


----------

